# Dark Ranger Character class on DM's Guild



## AriochQ (Apr 27, 2016)

http://www.dmsguild.com/product/181602/Dark-Ranger-Class


The Dark Ranger is the classic ranger revamped to have a darker twist. They manipulate and twist nature using arcane magic to suit their needs. While not necessarily evil, they are better suited to Ravenloft or a horror based campaign setting if played as a PC. They make an excellent NPC protagonist in any setting.


----------

